# ThermoPro TP-20 preliminary review



## crankybuzzard (Mar 18, 2017)

Thus far, I've only done "bench testing" of this unit and I wanted to get these first thoughts down today.  I'll be cooking with it tomorrow. 

First off, customer service was top notch.  I had a few questions about the unit that I couldn't find answers for on the web site.  They took the time to answer my questions and they also reiterated the warranty.   Shipping was quick!  I ordered on Thursday of this week at 2:00 PM central time and it was on my front porch today (Saturday) before noon. 

The packaging wasn't all flashy and fancy like  a lot of others out there, and I'm guessing that is another way they are keeping the costs down, plus, I don't need a pretty box, it's already in the recycle bag!

The receiver, transmitter, probes, batteries, and probe clip were packaged well inside of the box and arrived in great shape. 












IMG_1701.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 18, 2017


















IMG_1702.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 18, 2017






What looks like a rubber armor type sleeve on the units is in all actuality a rubber sleeve that will help a lot for people like me, I tend to drop things.  This sleeve should help with bumps and small drops.   

The probes impressed me, they are tapered at the end which really does help with insertion into heavy muscle meat and is also handy as a quick temp check for smaller items like burgers, steaks, and ribs. 












IMG_1711.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 18, 2017







I opened up the batteries and insert d them into both units and they fired right up and paired almost immediately.  The probe connectors fit TIGHT which I really liked.  When they seat into the socket, you hear and feel a definite click.  With both of the probes laying on the granite countertop, I placed surface reading thermocouple on the counter as well and checked the temp with my Fluke temp probe (recently third party calibrated).  All 3 read 74 degrees, so far so good. 

I started a pan of water on the stove to boil, and I filled a glass with ice and water, I then put one probe in the pan with the clip and the other into the water glass. 












IMG_1704.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 18, 2017


















IMG_1709.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 18, 2017






My Fluke meter read 210.9 degrees in the boiling water while the ThermoPro provided a reading of 211-212.  Water here at my fairly low elevation is usually around 211, so more than close enough for me.   The cold water test had the Fluke showing 39 and the ThermoPro at 42, however, there is a lot more mass to the ThermoPro probe than with the Fluke, and I didn't let them sit for more than a few minutes.  But, 3 degrees at low temps wouldn't be an issue to me, I'm not making ice cream.  












IMG_1703.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 18, 2017


















IMG_1708.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 18, 2017


















IMG_1710.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 18, 2017






With the water boiling and the transmitter sitting on the counter in my kitchen, I went across the street to my neighbor's house to see about signal.  At roughly 100 feet, and a wall between us, the receiver was still reading fine.  I called my wife and asked her to pull the probe from the boiling water.  The temp started dropping almost immediately, so signal strength looks to work well.  I can't say that about a couple of other wireless thermometers I've purchased in the past. 

Also, in the picture above, you can see that the receiver is nice sized and has readout that even I can see without my glasses!  I'll try the backlight tonight outside and see how that looks. 

Tomorrow I'll be smoking out at the farm, so I'll put this through a test out there for sure and add to this thread.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Watching for tomorrows post.

Looks like a good unit.


----------



## b-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Rubber sleeve I may need that,my Maverick has had a few close calls. Hope it has other color options.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

b-one said:


> Rubber sleeve I may need that,my Maverick has had a few close calls. Hope it has other color options.



The mav will handle drops, trust me on that.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 18, 2017)

That's an absolutely great review. Thank you very much!


----------



## b-one (Mar 18, 2017)

c farmer said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Rubber sleeve I may need that,my Maverick has had a few close calls. Hope it has other color options.
> ...



Oh I know all to well,much like many a cell phone. But eventually it may succumb.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks like a pretty decent therm!

Thanks for the review Charlie!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 19, 2017)

Well, I won't be testing it today.  Dad called last night and said they wanted goulash instead, so I made. 3-gallon batch of that for them.  

I'll use it soon though, my smoker doesn't stay cold for too long.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

Riding along for the rest of the review.


----------



## mstphrchrstphr (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the great review! looking forward to a cooking review.  Thinking of picking one of these up now!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the prelim evaluation, CB:  looking forward to the real-deal write-up when you have time.  Suffice it to say, I think you'll find it to be better than "decent".

G


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Great review. I will be ordering one soon. I have been looking at these for a while now. My Maverick is still fine but it can't hurt to have a good backup.


----------



## thermopro (Apr 6, 2017)

Cranky, thanks for the review. We're primarily sold online, so this packaging does keep costs down and beautiful packaging isn't  as needed in comparison to when selling  in retail.


----------

